# SICILY THE LARGEST MEDITERRANEAN ISLAND



## vcoco (Jan 27, 2008)

Sicily (Italian and Sicilian: Sicilia) is an autonomous region of Italy in Europe. Of all the regions of Italy, Sicily covers the largest surface area with 25,708 km² and currently has more than five million inhabitants. It is also the largest island in the Mediterranean Sea, though several much smaller islands surrounding it are also considered part of Sicily.

Throughout much of its history, Sicily has been considered a crucial strategic location due in large part to its importance for Mediterranean trade routes. The area was highly regarded as part of Magna Graecia, with Cicero describing Siracusa as the greatest and most beautiful city of all Ancient Greece.

Although a region of Italy today, Sicily was once its own country as the Kingdom of Sicily, ruled from Palermo. The kingdom originally ruled over the island, the southern Italian peninsula and Malta before the Sicilian Vespers. It later became a part of the Two Sicilies under the Bourbons, with the capital in Naples rather than Sicily. Since that time the Italian unification has taken place and Sicily is now a fully fledged part of Italy.

Sicily is considered to be highly rich in its own unique culture, especially with regard to the arts, cuisine, architecture and even language. The Sicilian economy is largely based on agriculture (famously orange and lemon orchards); this same rural countryside has attracted significant tourism in the modern age as its natural beauty is highly regarded. Sicily also holds importance for archeological and ancient sites such as the Necropolis of Pantalica and the Valley of the Temples.

Hope you enjoy the pics (taken from flickr.com):lol:
Let's start with the most touristic part of the island
Taormina











































































































































































Towards Catania (2nd largest city of the island, metropolitan population: 800.000)



















I'm not gonna post pics of Catania cos there's already this Thread for that
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=577382

Siracusa (4th largest city and for many travellers the most beautiful city of the island)

























































































































































Caltagirone








































































soon I'm gonna post pics of other places and Palermo
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful pics :cheers: Amazing


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

Must be nice to live there. how's the food?


----------



## Rana Metropolitana (May 21, 2007)

_____________________________________________ *S I C I L I A *________________________________________________________



---------------------------------Foto By *PIETROPULVIRENTI* http://www.flickr.com/photos/pietro_pulvirenti/--------------------------------------
---------------------------------







---------------------------------



*Another specific thread:* 

*Catania - Foto:*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431225&page=4

*Palermo Fotografica: *http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=435541

*Messina - Foto: *http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=528133

*Catania sparita: * http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=369861




Foto By *PIZZAFELLAS*:http://www.flickr.com/photos/pizzafellas/


----------



## Rana Metropolitana (May 21, 2007)

Foto By PEDRO PRATS:http://www.flickr.com/photos/pprats/


*Isole Egadi Levanzo*






























*Isola Bella - Taormina*










*Piazza Armerina - Villa romana*






























*Teatro greco - Siracusa*










*Orecchio di Dionisio*



















*Capo San Vito*




















*Cefalu'*









*Cefalu Duomo*








































*Monreale *







































*Favignana*










*
Segesta*









































*Erice*


----------



## Rana Metropolitana (May 21, 2007)

Foto By *ZIOWOODY*:http://www.flickr.com/photos/ziowoody/


*Isola Bella*






















Foto By *ADRIVDM :*http://www.flickr.com/photos/adrivdm/

*Baia di Naxos*





















Foto By *RUI ORNELAS:*http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotos_dos_ornelas/

*Palermo Cappella Palatina*




















Foto By *BOBTRAVIS* http://www.flickr.com/photos/bobtravis/



*Catania Etna*


----------



## Rana Metropolitana (May 21, 2007)

Foto By PINCHMYSALT:http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinchmysalt/
*
Etna in eruzione*





















Foto By *DANGE* http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

*Caltagirone - scalinata di Santa Maria del Monte*




















*Marsala*


----------



## Rana Metropolitana (May 21, 2007)

*Catania*"The Bellini's city" 
more info:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catania


Da:http://www.flickr.com/photos/liebermann/






















Fonte :http://www.flickr.com

Fotografo :http://www.flickr.com/photos/giorgiop/














































Lavori in corso piazza teatro Massimo


















palazzo via Etnea




























Fotografo :http://www.flickr.com/photos/simulation/
*Via Etnea*


----------



## Rana Metropolitana (May 21, 2007)

DA:www.flickr.com

Fotografo :http://www.flickr.com/photos/mburgard/






































fOTOGRAFO :http://www.flickr.com/photos/antoniofurno/

*PALAZZO BISCARI*









fOTOGRAFO :http://www.flickr.com/photos/shahsona/










*BASILICA DI SAN NICOLO'*


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

magical!!!meditterenean is the most beautiful area of the world for me.....


----------



## Rana Metropolitana (May 21, 2007)

Foto By GIOPUO http://www.flickr.com/photos/giopuo/




*Vulcano - Isole Eolie*










Foto By GPBLUESBOY http://www.flickr.com/photos/gpbluesboy










Foto By GABRIOS1984 http://www.flickr.com/photos/gabrios1984/



*Isole Eolie*










*Stromboli*










*arco dell'elefante di Pantelleria*










*Etna vista da Enna*









*Etna vista da Cesaro'*










*Riserva dello zingaro*


----------



## Rana Metropolitana (May 21, 2007)

Foto By BASILEUS :http://www.flickr.com/photos/basileus/


*Scala dei Turchi*


----------



## Rana Metropolitana (May 21, 2007)

Foto By GUTTER FOTO:http://www.flickr.com/photos/somemixedstuff/


*Scala dei Turchi*




















Foto By ANGEL TO http://www.flickr.com/photos/agy_to









Foto By VENTODIGRECALE 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ventodigrecale/


----------



## Rana Metropolitana (May 21, 2007)

Foto By iMATT77 http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

*Cattedrale di Noto*


















Foto By ZEITSPUREN :http://www.flickr.com/photos/liebermann









Foto By ROHYPNOL http://www.flickr.com/photos/rohypnol/


----------



## Rana Metropolitana (May 21, 2007)

*Noto*

Foto By IL CAMA :http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilcama/


















Foto By STIJN :http://www.flickr.com/photos/stijnnieuwendijk/









Foto By TORES URNES :http://www.flickr.com/photos/urnes/









Foto By ELMOT ICON : http://www.flickr.com/photos/fromdruentotoworld/


----------



## Rana Metropolitana (May 21, 2007)

Foto by FAZEN:http://www.flickr.com/photos/fazen/

*Castellamare del Golfo*


----------



## Rana Metropolitana (May 21, 2007)

*Siracusa - Ortigia*
Foto by *ZEITSPUREN :*http://www.flickr.com/photos/liebermann/page28/


















Foto by *JOSH CLARK *http://www.flickr.com/photos/joshclark/









Foto by TAMURELLO:http://www.flickr.com/photos/travellingwithoutmoving/























Foto by FERNANDO MARTINEZ HINO :http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/














































Foto by TORES URNES :http://www.flickr.com/photos/urnes/

*Siracusa - Palazzo Impellizzeri*


----------



## Rana Metropolitana (May 21, 2007)

Foto by PMARK35:http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
*
Floresta (comune piu' alto della Sicilia - 1275m)*


















Foto by ERIOL:http://www.flickr.com/photos/eriol-v/
*
Parco dei Nebrodi*






















































Foto by GIOPUO:http://www.flickr.com/photos/giopuo/


















Foto by THEBMAG http://www.flickr.com/photos/thebmag/


----------



## Rana Metropolitana (May 21, 2007)

Foto bySTEFANO LIBONI:http://www.flickr.com/photos/liboni/

*Palermo *(questa chiesa sembra un set di un film... da paura!,mi son scordato il nome cmq com'era?.. dei teatrini o una cosa simile...)









*Duomo di Monreale*









*Palermo - Poste e Telegrafi*









*Mondello*


----------



## Rana Metropolitana (May 21, 2007)

Foto by TOUNGROBV: http://www.flickr.com/photos/youngrobv/
*
Palermo*









*Palazzo dei Normanni*









*Teatro Massimo*

















*Monreale*


----------



## Rana Metropolitana (May 21, 2007)

Foto by ANDREW AND SUZANNE: http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrew_suzanne/

*
Tempio della Concordia - Agrigento*


----------



## fenian (Feb 9, 2007)

Fabulous!


----------



## PANORMUS (Aug 2, 2006)

bellissime foto, RANA la splendida chiesa di cui non ricordi il nome è San Giuseppe dei Teatini


----------



## Eros1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

Sun, Sea, History and food...
great place


----------



## vcoco (Jan 27, 2008)

THANKS RANA FOR POSTING THESE WONDERFUL PICS.
I HOPE EVERYBODY ENJOYED THEM LIKE ME


----------



## Rana Metropolitana (May 21, 2007)

*Modica *

Foto by PALLOTRON : http://www.flickr.com/photos/pallotron/









Foto by LUCA ONTHEWEB: http://www.flickr.com/photos/lucamanu/


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

amazing place/shots !


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

I was born in Siracusa :yes:


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

These are some of the best collections of pictures I have ever seen on SSC!

Thank you so much!

Bravo!


----------



## Eros1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

Grazie Rana per le immagini di Modica


----------



## Rana Metropolitana (May 21, 2007)

Thanks!!
Foto by MARK & GIDEON http://www.flickr.com/photos/mark-gideon/with/253544763/

*
Modica - San Giorgio (Duomo)*


























*
Modica - San Pietro church *


----------



## speed_demon (Jun 2, 2007)

Grazie! Sicilia is simply wonderful! It's the island where my grandfather was born, Im very proud of it. Beyond having a wonderful nature, typical from the mediterranean sea, it's also a place full of a rich History.


----------



## PANORMUS (Aug 2, 2006)

Grazie Tizi 

L'affascinante spettacolo dell'Etna, meta di tantissimi turisti






















































Palermo, chiesa di S. Giuseppe dei Teatini


















Casa Professa, Palermo






















































Cattedrale di Palermo






















































il prezioso altare in lapislazzulo

















































































Sarcofago di Federico II, in porfido egiziano




































Stazione di Palermo


















Foro Italico, Piazza Marina Palermo


















Tonnara Florio, Palermo









Castello della Zisa, Palermo
































































Piazza Pretoria, Palermo






















































Charleston Mondello, Palermo









San Giovanni degli Eremiti, Palermo



























Giardino Inglese, Palermo


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

It is, simply, the paradise


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

The pictures of those churches are simply brilliant!


----------



## Rana Metropolitana (May 21, 2007)

*Messina*


Foto by AL IANNIhttp://www.flickr.com/photos/ainet/
*Duomo*


















Foto by MARIO : http://www.flickr.com/photos/anams/










Foto by STEKhttp://www.flickr.com/photos/seachange76/









Foto by PALLOTRON http://www.flickr.com/photos/pallotron/



























*Galleria Vittorio Emanuele III*



























Foto by AXELLhttp://www.flickr.com/photos/axell/
B]
Baroque carriage[/B]


----------



## Rana Metropolitana (May 21, 2007)

Foto by MAFALDABLUE :http://www.flickr.com/photos/mafaldablue/

*Trapani*


----------



## Rana Metropolitana (May 21, 2007)

Foto by MARIO: http://www.flickr.com/photos/anams/

*Etna seen from Milazzo*








*Milazzo*


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

WOW, these pictures are BEAUTIFUL!!! I love Sicily. I was able to go last May and see Catania, Giarre, Zafferanna and then Pedara on the way back to the Airport from Etna. I will be sure to go back soon and visit these other places. Out of seeing Milano, Bologna, Firenze and Roma, Catania was my favorite out of the big Italian cities. :cheers:


----------



## Rana Metropolitana (May 21, 2007)

Foto by SEBAZIANO PITRUZELLO http://www.flickr.com/photos/gorillaradio/

*Paesaggio Ragusano*


----------



## Rana Metropolitana (May 21, 2007)

Foto by DRUSS 101 :http://www.flickr.com/photos/druss101/

*Taormina*


----------



## vcoco (Jan 27, 2008)

Sorry I've posted the pics twice


----------



## vcoco (Jan 27, 2008)

pics by flickr































































































































































































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pics :cheers:


----------



## Rana Metropolitana (May 21, 2007)

Foto by LORCA56 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lorca/


*Gibellina*


----------



## Rana Metropolitana (May 21, 2007)

Foto by MISSIONALPHAVILLE http://www.flickr.com/photos/missionalphaville/


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)

Sicily is one of the most beautiful lands of the world!


----------



## vcoco (Jan 27, 2008)

New pics from flickr


----------



## palermodude (Aug 5, 2008)

fantastic


----------



## vcoco (Jan 27, 2008)

Arriving in Sicily by boat


----------



## vcoco (Jan 27, 2008)

*Palermo*






































































































































































































B&B









Wim Wenders



























la Martorana


















banca s. Paolo









colonnato Porta Felice



























quando tira il vento di scirocco









villa Palagonia, Bagheria 


















villa Filangeri, Santa Flavia









Isola delle Femmine 









panorama aereo


----------



## vcoco (Jan 27, 2008)

More pics of Palermo




































S. Giovanni degli Eremiti









Oratorio dei Bianchi









Ponte dell'Ammiraglio


----------



## Lonesome Traveler (Dec 20, 2008)

Sicilia is fabulous. My husband lived there. He misses it.

LS.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome island :cheers:


----------



## vcoco (Jan 27, 2008)

It's been quite a cold winter here in Sicily and very rainy too

















































Spring will soon arrive and Sicily will look like this


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I think Palermo is one of the best places in Sicily...

vcoco, winter pics looks very nice too


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Ahh beautiful Sicily.....what great history and culture.  :cheers:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Rana Metropolitana said:


> Foto by MAFALDABLUE :http://www.flickr.com/photos/mafaldablue/
> 
> *Trapani*


wow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mounila (Feb 20, 2009)

I want to go there


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

I was born and lived in Sicily for 15 years :yes:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> Ahh beautiful Sicily.....what *great history and culture*.  :cheers:


Indeed :yes:


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

io sono siciliano.


----------



## davsot (Dec 27, 2008)

Extremely beautiful island. It's hard to pick one photo, they're all so inspiring. I'm definitely going there very soon! I love this type of city because they look so pedestrian friendly. I also really like Scala dei Turchi.


----------



## vcoco (Jan 27, 2008)

davsot said:


> Extremely beautiful island. It's hard to pick one photo, they're all so inspiring. I'm definitely going there very soon! I love this type of city because they look so pedestrian friendly. I also really like Scala dei Turchi.


That is true for towns and small cities but Palermo and Catania are not very pedestrian friendly. Still you can walk around those cities evrywhere you want.
Glad u like the pics.
Sicily is mainly known worldwide for the Mafia but just few people really know how beautiful and precious this island is. Once u go u fall in love with it cos u won't expect to find such a beautiful place.


----------



## vcoco (Jan 27, 2008)

New pics from the italian forum


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those last pics are truly great vcoco :cheers:


----------



## vcoco (Jan 27, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Those last pics are truly great vcoco :cheers:


:lol:


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

wow that is a beautiful island, and it looks like a nice place to live.


----------



## vcoco (Jan 27, 2008)

Pics from flickr

Almond flowers and Etna









Catania and its port


----------



## vcoco (Jan 27, 2008)

Pics from flickr

Arab style in Palermo









Monreale

















Siracusa









Nicosia









Carnival in Acireale (CT)









Cous cous









Now something really different.. 








































even this is Sicily


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

does the Persian Quarter still survive in Palermo?


----------



## vcoco (Jan 27, 2008)

Carnival 2009




































Catania and Mt Etna


















Palermo



























Trapani


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

so mediterranean <3:master:


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

It s the heart of the Mediterranean sea .. ^^^^like Tunisia, Sicily is an authentic and unique place on earth !!!!!!!1


----------



## vcoco (Jan 27, 2008)

New pics of Sicily (flickr)





























































































































































































Sicily (Messina) and mainland Italy


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very very nice pics :cheers:


----------



## vcoco (Jan 27, 2008)

New pics from the Italian forum
La valle dell'Irminio che divide Ragusa da Modica









*Altopiano, sullo sfondo l'Etna*









*Giardino Ibleo*
All'interno si trovano la Chiesa di San Vincenzo Ferreri, la Chiesa di San Giacomo e la Chiesa dei Cappuccini. Vicino al giardino, si trovano pure gli scavi archeologici dell'antica Hybla.










































































*Interno di Santa Maria dell'Itria
Scuola del Caravaggio; Madonna dell'Itria, sotto i piedi del Bambino Gesù si apre una veduta del porto della Valletta.*

















*Ragusa superiore o Ragusa propriamente detta*

Ragusa vista da Ibla









Chiesa della Badia, a destra l'antica sede della BAPR
















Facciata della Cattedrale








La Taledda esposta durante il Venerdi Santo, forse opera di Vito D'Anna
























Matrimonio :lol:









*Via Ecce *****

















*Palazzo Zacco che aveva richiesto Tiziana *









*Santa Maria delle Scale (Tra Ragusa e Ibla*)

















*Vie di Ragusa centro*








*Palazzo delle Poste*









*Piazza Libertà*

















*Ragusa centro (parte sud)*








*Chiesa di San Giuseppe Artigiano, situata nei nuovi quartieri della città*









Quartieri alti innevati (2005)









*Ragusa "under construction"*

Rotatoria sopra il parcheggio sotterraneo, che piace molto a Pollock :lol:









*Villini alla periferia di Marina* 









*Porto turistico d'inverno - Continuano i lavori *


----------



## vcoco (Jan 27, 2008)

New pics of Sicilia 2009 from flickr, enjoy!!!!
Catania - Villa Romeo








Piazza Universita' con 500




































Randazzo (CT)



























Palermo


----------



## vcoco (Jan 27, 2008)

When the majority of people think about Sicily, they think about a typical mediterranean island made of towns and rural villages.
Sicily has got more than 5 million people. Therefore, it's got also some "big" cities.
These are its biggest cities from above (flickr)
Palermo
























Catania
























Messina

























I will post the other ones when I'll have more time.


----------



## vcoco (Jan 27, 2008)

Siracusa, the 4th biggest city in the island








































































Around Palermo


----------

